# Options for Mounting a Pull-out Spice Rack in an Upper Cabinet?



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

My question is what are my options for mounting a pull-out spice rack in an upper cabinet?

The hot wall cabinetry set to the left of the electric range. Hot wall cabinetry consists of a tower cabinet that houses the microwave. Between the tower cabinet and the range are a base cabinet and an upper cabinet. The overall height of the upper cabinet is 36" and the interior height will be about 32-3/4".

The upper cabinet will have an inside depth of 12" from the back to the front edge of the face frame. The upper cabinet is a single carcase with a vertical divide to separate the spice bay from general storage. The pull-out spice rack will be shop-built with a series of shelves set in a box with a top, bottom, ends, and one side. I would like to mount the spice rack on full or over-extension metal slides but doubt simply using bottom-mounted drawer slides is sufficient. Therefore, I am looking for various options for mounting the pull-out spice rack.

Since I am building the cabinets myself and am just now beginning their design, I can make some adjustments to the design and dimensions. Thanks!

The first sketch is a rendering of the upper cabinet. The second sketch shows all hot wall cabinetry.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

A couple of options for you.

I think the side mount guides would be good enough.

If one set at the bottom isn't enough you could put a pair at the top as well.

In my laundry room I mounted a side board using guides on one side only.
you could do that as well, 2 sets would give you 4 slides. I think it would hold it just fine.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

jbay,

I think the side mount guides would be good enough.

Do you recall the brand and model of the side-mounted glides you used? And, are your side-mounted glides holding up well? I have been focused on the pantry slide style (bottom and top mounted slides) and have not considered side mounted glides. If they are working well for you, then side mounted glides might work just as well for the spice rack. This style should be easy enough to mount. I suspect the loaded weight of the spice rack would be close to your laundry room sliding panel, making this style a viable option.

If one set at the bottom isn't enough you could put a pair at the top as well.

In other words, drawer slides also mounted on the top of the spice rack as well on the bottom? I have seen one brief description where soft close drawer glides are used to support the bottom and a different style (side-mount drawer glide, I think) mounted to guide the top of a spice rack. I like this idea as well, but getting the height of the spice rack relative to the inside height of the cabinet spot-on would be needed unless I can figure out how to make some-fine tuning adjustments when mounting the spice rack.

Thanks for the very helpful ideas.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm cheap, so they're just standard knock off full extension guides.
EDIT: I've had it for 15 years and still works like new, although it doesn't get used very often.

Just think as your spice rack as 1 big drawer. 
It would be easy enough for you to line up the guides @ top and bottom. You got skills!

I would put 4 of them on the left side (back) of your spice rack and let it hang off of them if it were me.
That way they wouldn't be seen. You could use soft close side mounts to make it nice.

Here is a Pull out DVD shelf I did a long time ago, I'm not sure of the guides (maybe Accuride) but if you zoom in on the pic you will see guides at the top only, but if I remember right I probably put them on the back side 
(middle and bottom) that you cant see also. 
I never had any problems with it and I'm pretty sure it's heavier than a spice rack.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

jbay,

I really like the DVD pull out solution. I have been focused on under-mount slides at the bottom, but think side mounted glides would work better. Two (or even three since they are probably sold as pairs) glides on the unseen side and one at the top on the seen side to steady things would probably work well. I will poke around on Accuride's site. Thanks!

By the way, whether I have skills can be debated, but by the looks of your built entertainment center, both its design and execution; well, I have to agree with Napoleon Dynamite - you definitely have skills.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

jbay,

I wanted to close the loop regarding mounting slides for a pull out spice rack and again thank you for your ideas. Here is what I finally did.

The spice rack is a 5 sided box where the front, back, bottom, and top are ¾" plywood and the closed side is ¼" plywood. The ¼" plywood keeps the box square and adds another ½" depth for spice storage. The box measures 27" tall x 12-1/2" deep x 7" wide. The spice rack is supported from below by a pair of KV 8000 12" Over Travel Bottom Mount Pantry Slides. A single 12" KV 8800 Heavy Duty Full Extension Drawer Slide is centered on the top of the box to keep the spice rack running true when pulled out.

Unfortunately these slides are not self-closing, a feature incorporated in other cabinet door hinges and slides in our kitchen. The slides operate smoothly but for some reason the top slide (KV 8400) engages a catch (more of a bump) as the reaches about half of its full open capacity. The catch is minor and more of an annoyance than anything that affects function.

I opted for bottom and top slide mounting because I wanted the slides concealed and maximum interior storage depth. Relocating the spice would expose side mounted slides where they could be readily seen. This was not the case if the spice rack were located where I had originally planned. I figured 1/4" plywood was insufficient to support the weight of the spice rack with side mounted slides.

I recently finished the cabinets. I am slow, but it did not require 9 months to build the cabinets shown in my original post. After my posted question I realized the cabinet that I planned would not be the best location for the spice rack so I moved the spice rack to a cabinet would hang on the wet wall. In the meantime, I completed the cabinets for the hot wall.

Again, thanks!

The spice rack and cabinet…









KV 8000 Pantry Slides supporting the box from below…









Single 12" KV 8800 slide mounted on top of the box…


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Nice job, looks pretty sturdy. 
Looks like that top guide stabilizes it well.

I like how you did the finger pull on the bottom of the door.


----------

